# 2015 Auto World Thunderjet Release 17 - Silver Screen Machines Review



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Just posted the photos. Check it out here:

2015 AW TJ Release 17 - Silver Screen Machines

-Paul


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

nice thanks paul!


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you Paul !:thumbsup:


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Paul
I see some Cool bodies and Christine looks like a down right "killer" ride with lights too.
May have to pick one of them up and get a AFX Chasse under her.

gt40


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Someting I did not catch before finalizing the article; the 1970 Chevelle has the Malibu logo on it for the first time. I verified with AW and this is a new addition.

-Paul


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Can you relay a suggestion to AW, Paul? My biggest pet peeve since the first release Flame Throwers has been the whole hood/fender glow issue. Since everything they mold is painted anyways, why not have the bodies molded in black? It couldn't cost more than a couple pennies per unit to use black plastic, and it would eliminate most of the unwanted effect. I will light up a couple Christines when I can swing the bodies....


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Message sent to AW. I'll let you know what they say.

-Paul


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

they all look great except the rear tires are too wide....


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Here's what I got back from AW regarding the blackout treatment on the underside of the lighted bodies:

_I always paint the bottom side of the lens black so it doesn’t shine through but I’ll ask the factory next time if they can paint the underside of the bodies black.

Thanks for the information._

-Paul


----------

